# Ram Tour Grind Irons



## Whitey

Hello everyone, this is my first post and i'm looking forward to this forum.

Anyway, here's the scoop. i used to play a ton of golf back in the 80s and 90s, but basically quit playing around 2000. i played just a few times in 2005 and 2006, but havent played since 2006. I guess watching the 2010 Masters has, perhaps, started the fever in me again. Only time will tell.

My question is that the last set of irons i played with are the Ram Tour Grind irons. i had about three sets of them from the middle 80s to when i quit playing. i was wondering if there is any place out there that can restore or re-chrome this set of irons? i dont really like any of the irons out there today, and was wondering if i could find a place that would restore my old Tour Grind irons for me.

Thoughts? Am i way out in leftfield thinking this could be done?

Mike


----------



## Cajun

You're not in left field at all and welcome to Golf Forum. I just recently redid my old set of Ram FX irons and they came out great. Find yourself a local club smith and he will have all the equipment needed to repolish the chrome on your clubs, then a little elbow grease and some model enamel paint will have them looking brand new. Here's a before and after on mine.

Before:









After:


----------



## Surtees

Hi and Welcome to the site as Cajun has shown you can bring new life to your clubs his come up great! I hope the bug bites you hard again.


----------



## Whitey

Thanks, and i was wondering if anybody knows someone in the Indiana area that does stuff like this? and about how much it costs per club?

Mike


----------



## Surtees

I'm sure Cajun will know the rough cost per club


----------



## Cajun

Any good club smith should have the equipment needed, but unfortunatly, I can't tell you what it would cost. I've been apprenticing with the local smith and refurbishing my clubs was my first job. There was no cost other than the labor and I had that covered, so...sorry. I used a sanding wheel with 600 grit, then 1000 grit, then used a polishing wheel on each club. Then I took model paint and redid the lettering and numbers. Lastly I waxed the heads and then took denatured alcohol and cleaned the faces to make sure there was no residue. Hope that helps.


----------



## Whitey

I guess a concern of mine is that these Tour Grind irons are from 1995. from a technological standpoint, i can only assume they wouldnt be built as well as, say, a 2010 set of Titleist MB irons.

that make any sense?

Mike


----------



## Cajun

Mine are from 1996, and I figured I'm not going to upgrade until I can play with them as well as I did before. I know I can play to a 12 handicap with them, I've done it before, once I reach that mark I'll consider new irons. That said, I'm sure 2010 irons are technologically more advance than either of our club sets.


----------



## Stretch

Whitney, I just got 2 brand new ones at Sports Authority for 19.99 each. Might be easier and better to buy new ones. The price was right for me.

Cajun, Nice job on the refinish! Looking good!


----------



## Cajun

Thanks Stretch, and welcome to Golf Forum.


----------



## Whitey

Stretch said:


> ******, I just got 2 brand new ones at Sports Authority for 19.99 each. Might be easier and better to buy new ones. The price was right for me.
> 
> Cajun, Nice job on the refinish! Looking good!



Two brand new what???

Mike


----------



## Stretch

****** said:


> Two brand new what???
> 
> Mike


Ram Tour Grind irons... got me a 52 & 60 for 19.99 each.


----------



## Whitey

Stretch said:


> Ram Tour Grind irons... got me a 52 & 60 for 19.99 each.


I didnt know they still made Ram Tour Grind irons???

Mike


----------



## Stretch

******,

Dont know if you ever checked the clubs out. I have had them for a while now and love them. Making good contact and learning some tricks with them. Getting the backspin down real good. Putting a pic for you to see.


----------



## FrogsHair

I was tinkering out in the garage this morning. Had s lose putter head (toe balanced) that had came off a belly putter. The thing weighs in at 500 grams. With shaft, and grip I figure I am crowding 600 grams with it. I put it on a 32" shaft, which is my fitted length. By the time I reached the practice greens, it was ready to go. The thing feels like it's twice as heavy as my go to putter. After about 45 minutes the best I could come up with was I had built something decent, but it didn't have a place in my bag as yet. One thing was for sure, balls coming off the heel, or toe all went straight regardless of how much force I put into the putt. Then again, my current putter of choice does the same thing. Maybe not as well if I miss the sweet spot, since it is lighter. I have a friend who told me about a guy he golfed with that used 12.0* 2 wood head on a 33" shaft as his putter. Told me he did alright with it, plus he could also use it from the fringe if need be. I have some old driver heads laying around, so perhaps that will be my next "cut & glue" project.


----------

